# Scroll Saw



## kenwc (Nov 24, 2006)

I've picked up an RBI Hawk 216-3 Scroll saw at what I think was a really good price and I wonder if and how it might help me expand my abilities with pens and bottle stoppers.

Do any one you use a Scroll Saw to create some of the linear type segments and inlays on pens?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

Take your pick
 All I have is a lowley used dremel.
With a HAwk you should get better results.

This is the only picture of this pen in this position I know of.





<br />


This was my first successful attempt at combining a laminated piece of plexiglass with Eagleyezed wood




<br />


You don't need to stop at  wood
bloodwood and aluminum
Drilled turned and finished by DC bluesman


<br />
or you can mix metal and plexiglass with powder coat.
Copper veined copper and plexiglass


<br />


The thinner the strips the better


<br />


This was my first  successful design 29 pieces of wood laminated to get the blank, most gets turned off


<br />



Offset lamnation


<br />

Sometiems you need to experiment




<br />

On second thought I don't think it would be of any use.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 24, 2006)

So....When are you going to show the good stuff?[]





Show off!


----------



## wags54 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well Eagle if you would break down and buy some decent tools you might be able to do better work!!!LOL just kidding Eagle those are some very creative and fantastic pieces of craftmanship. You are a very skilled individual for sure!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wags54_
> <br />Well Eagle if you would break down and buy some decent tools you might be able to do better work!!!LOL just kidding Eagle those are some very creative and fantastic pieces of craftmanship. You are a very skilled individual for sure!!!


I don't think I have any woodworking tools that are Craftsman, I know better now.I certainly would not keep them on a ship.
They would rust.Besides Camden is landlocked.
Well wait a minute there is the Wateree river(not a typo that's how they spell it) but I Don't think a ship could float on it most of the time it is dry.
The river there is no ship to get wet.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok...lol...I'll take that as a yes...I can incorporate my Scroller into Penmaking.  Thanks for posting those.  As I looked at them in the past I wondered (ok...I'm a greenhorn) if they were done with a scroll saw.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />Ok...lol...I'll take that as a yes...I can incorporate my Scroller into Penmaking.  Thanks for posting those.  As I looked at them in the past I wondered (ok...I'm a greenhorn) if they were done with a scroll saw.


Figure out which one I did with a chain saw


----------



## kenwc (Nov 26, 2006)

The guy I bought the RBI from delivered it to me this morning.  I'd never touched a scroll saw before but when I turned it on and started cutting some scrap I was surprised at how fun it was.  I'll still make sawdust with it though...and lots of it...just with a thinner kerf.


----------



## Charles (Nov 26, 2006)

Beautiful work eagle, How about a tutorial on the basics for these wonderful writing instruments?


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />Ok...lol...I'll take that as a yes...I can incorporate my Scroller into Penmaking.  Thanks for posting those.  As I looked at them in the past I wondered (ok...I'm a greenhorn) if they were done with a scroll saw.



I always thought they were done with magic [^]  Every time I look at some of Eagle's work, I just shake my head. Talk about patience! I am also drooling at the Hawk.  Good luck with a great saw


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice.


----------

